# Pimp My Ride



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi All

Looking for a bit of guidance/help, I will shortly be taking delivery of another M/H and would possibly be looking to changing the existing standard 15" steel rims for some alloys, I appreciate that I will need to make sure that I will have to have new metal valves fitted and keep to the existing offset.

What I am after are people who have been down this route and can offer up directions towards reputable online dealers/sellers or outlets in and around the Thames Valley area.

Thanks in advance.

M


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I guess it's your money, but I'm just wondering why spend a big chunk of it on that, rather than on more continental tours in the van with the OEM steel wheels? 
They work just the same, cost far far less to replace, don't suffer from the lacquer stripping/alloy corrosion, don't crack, aren't air-permeable, and don't get stolen.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi, not sure what your base vehicle is, but if it is a FIAT and you want to move up to 16" rims, then there are 2 PCD's available. As your M/H is on 15" now then you will need the 118 PCD rims if you go bigger, NOT the 130 PCD which is for the Maxi/Heavy chassis only. There are lots of nice wheels out there, also make sure they have the weight capabilities to go match your M/H.

Good luck,

Colin


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If you can find the right wheels, they should increase your payload a little.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

camoyboy said:


> Hi, not sure what your base vehicle is, but if it is a FIAT and you want to move up to 16" rims, then there are 2 PCD's available. As your M/H is on 15" now then you will need the 118 PCD rims if you go bigger, NOT the 130 PCD which is for the Maxi/Heavy chassis only. There are lots of nice wheels out there, also make sure they have the weight capabilities to go match your M/H.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Colin


please don't talk in 'strange tongues'!

WTF is 118 PCD and 130 PCD.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> please don't talk in 'strange tongues'!
> 
> WTF is 118 PCD and 130 PCD.


Pitch Circle Diameter - in millimetres. The diameter of the ring of the wheel bolts. With a 4 bolt wheel you could easily measure this across the 2 opposite hole centres, but with 5 bolt it is a bit more difficult.

Colin


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Pitch Circle Diameter

A circle drawn through the centres of the wheel mounting studs

Keep up at the back FFS :wink2:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi All

Thanks for the feed back so far, but what I was really after was if anybody could point me in the direction of someone/body who have personally dealt buying from, whom they would recommend/stay clear of.:wink2:

M


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I always use these people for anything wheel and tyre based, never had a bad deal, duff advice or "iffy" service from them:

http://www.merityre.co.uk/

Should be a branch handy for you at Binfield.


----------

